# IPMI in a jail



## Vener (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to use ipmitool like this: [CMD=]ipmitool -I open -H 172.16.40.30 -U auie -P auieaue sdr elist full[/CMD]

But in a jail I still have this issue:


```
Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory
Get Device ID command failed
Unable to open SDR for reading
```

If I look at *kldstat*: 


```
[/]==> kldstat 
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   34 0xffffffff80100000 e4c7d8   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80f4d000 1fe0     coretemp.ko
[B] 3    1 0xffffffff80f4f000 fba8     ipmi.ko[/B]
 4    2 0xffffffff80f5f000 24c0     smbus.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81022000 3ee0     linprocfs.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81026000 1cfc4    linux.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81043000 157d3    smbfs.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff81059000 2297     libiconv.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff8105c000 ca5      libmchain.ko
10    1 0xffffffff8105d000 bf8      mfip.ko
```

So it should be fine and it works on the system hosting this jail, but in this jail these files don't exist. 

Is it due to a jail restriction? Is it possible to overcome this restriction?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2012)

Jails have limited access to /dev/, not everything is available.

See devfs(8), devfs.rules(5) and the defaults in /etc/defaults/devfs.rules (do NOT edit this file).


----------



## Vener (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes you were right. I've just created a new rule for this jail in /etc/devfs.rules.

Thank you.


----------

